# XD Tactical 40S&W High Cap mag?



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

So I have a XD now on order from my local shop and I was looking around at mags and I have noticed something that is sort of bothersome. I was looking at the Berretta PX4 before I decided on the XD and one of the selling points for me on the PX4 was the 14 round mags it came with. After much deliberation I settled on the XD tactical, now I was assuming that I could find some high cap mags but I can’t seam to find any, not a big deal, but what really bothers me is that the XD45acp Compact comes stock with an extender mag that holds 13? So why can’t we get a Full sized mag for 40S&W that holds at least 14 rounds?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Are the 12-round magazines that bad? I have five of the 12-round ones for my XD40subcompact. At the range, I load five rounds per magazine.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

No, no... I didnt intend to say that the 12 round mags were bad at all. I simply like a higher cap mag and it seams as though there would be a market for them and they already make a 13 round 45ACP mag. So where is the high cap 40 S&W Mag? If it was a major problem I wouldnt have ordered an XD


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

You picked the wrong gun for hi hi cap. The XD40 is based on a 9mm frame and 12 rounds w/o a extened base pad is it. Some guys on the IPSC race circuit have found other higher cap mags that can be modified to work in the Xd's. Hit the XD Talk forum. Or, try the M&P40 that holds 15 per mag. I have the 40Tac and love it but only shoot it with 10rounds in IDPA or IPSC. I run a full size HK @ 16rnds per mag when I want to play with more 40cal in the mag.... I will have a M&P9 some day.
Harold H.


----------

